# חתונה קטנה ---> ממש קטנה (עד 50 איש)



## cochig (2/5/12)

חתונה קטנה ---> ממש קטנה (עד 50 איש) 
שלום לכולם,

בשעה טובה גם אנחנו מתחתנים. לשנינו ברור שהחתונה תהיה קטנה מאוד ואינטימית מאוד. לא רוצים די ג'יי, צלם ולא אולם. מספר המוזמנים כנראה לא יעלה על 50 איש. ברובם משפחה וחברים מאוד קרובים. דבר נוסף - כנראה שלא יהיה טקס דתי (כרגע מסתמן שיש בעיה עם הרבנות...).
אני מאוד רוצה שיהיה שמח אבל לשנינו לא כל כך מתחשק ללכת על הקטע של ריקודים - אנחנו פשוט לא אוהבים את זה.
אני קצת אובדת עצות לגבי הארוע כי לא מצאתי שום תקדים לחתונה כזאת קטנה, אני מאוד רוצה שיהיה לא משעמם ושלאנשים יהיה שמח.
וכרגע הכל נראה די עצוב - גם מעט אנשים, גם ללא ריקודים גם וללא טקס - אז מה נשאר?
אשמח לכל רעיון שיש לכם לארגון סוג כזה של חתונה.

תודה לכולם


----------



## gilguliti (2/5/12)

החתנה שלי בסופו של דבר היתה כ-80 איש 
הוזמנו בערך 100 ובמשך כמה חודשים חשבתי שהיו 90 אבל מתישהו ספרנו שוב ומסתבר שכנראה היו רק בערך 80. אמנם כן היתה חופה וריקודים אז זה לא בדיוק מה שאת רוצה אבל יכולה רק לספר לך שגם חתונה קטנה של כמה עשרות אנשים יכולה להיות הכי שמחה וכייפית שיש (ככה היה לנו).
אפשר לחשוב על תוכן אחר אם לא עושים חופה, אולי כן טקס כלשהו של אמירת דברים/ברכות/נדרים (כל אחד בוחר להתיחס לזה אחרת) יכול להיות שגם המשפחה והחברים ירצו להכין לכם משהו?
אפשר להכין סרט קצר ולהקרין (הופך להיות די פופולרי בימינו) על איך הכרתם, ההחלטה למסד... יכול להיות הומוריסטי או שלא, זה כבר תלוי בכם.
אם אתם מתחברים אפשר שירה בציבור, או להביא מלא כלי נגינה ולעשות מן ג'ם סשן ספונטני (כמובן שהאורחים שלכם ואתם צריכים להיות בראש הזה).
תלוי גם איפה יהיה האירוע ובאיזה עונה - אם בקיץ אפשר שיהיה ליד בריכה או על חוף הים ואז לשלב את זה באירוע - זה מאד כיף ושמח...
יש עוד כיוונים שאפשר לחשוב עליהם, השאלה אם אתם רוצים אירוע ממש פורמלי ו'סטנדרטי' כי דוקא עם מעט אנשים יש הרבה יותר אפשרויות לגיוון רק צריך להיות פתוחים לזה ולרצות את זה.
בכל מקרה, גם אם רק יבואו לשמוח בשמחתכם ויהיה מקום יפה, אוכל טעים, אולי מוזיקת רקע טובה? (אפשר להביא להקה או נגנים שינגנו לייב זה תמיד מאד מיוחד) זה בטוח יהיה יפה ומיוחד. היתרון בחתונות קטנות שמגיעים רק אנשים שממש שמחים לשמוח אתכם ושאוהבים אתכם באמת וזה פשוט הופך את האירוע לשמח ומרגש (הייתי בכמה חתונות קטנות וזה תמיד היה ככה).


----------



## cochig (2/5/12)

הכיוון הוא ארוע לא פורמלי וכמה שפחות סטנדרטי 
המשפחה בטוח תכין משהו, וכנראה שנחשוב על איזה סוג של טקס (אין לי מושג ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) 
אנחנו בעיקר לא יודעים איפה לעשות את זה ואני חושבת שיש איזשהו צורך בפעילות מסויימת שתחליף את הריקודים... שלא יהיה ריקני כזה..


----------



## edens song (2/5/12)

קודם כל מזל טוב  
גם החתונה שלנו תהיה בסדר גודל הזה (אחיות לגישה, איזה כיף!) 

אנחנו כן נלך על טקס דתי (למרות מספר הסתייגויות קודמות שלי).

אנחנו גם לא מעוניינים בריקודים, לא בדיג'יי, לא במגנטים ולא באטרקציות מקובלות אחרות. אנחנו רוצים משהו מאוד אינטימי, מאוד מצומצם, האורחים שאנו רוצים להזמין יהיו רק כאלו שאוהבים אותנו, שקרובים אלינו, שמתעניינים בנו, ושבאמת יתרגשו להיות שם ביום המיוחד הזה שלנו. לא מזמינים קרובי משפחה וחברים של ההורים שבקושי מכירים אותנו, רק בגלל שההורים היו בחתונה של הילדים שלהם..

אנחנו לא מתרכזים ב"איך לעשות שמח לאורחים". לאורחים יהיה שמח מעצם היותם שם. אתם מתכננים לקיים טקס כלשהו? גם טקס אזרחי הוא מרגש, ואתם יכולים לבנות אותו לבד, ביחד עם הרב / רבנית שתבחרו. יש את "הוויה", הם מקיימים טקסים יהודיים חילונים, טקס מסורתי ומצד שני שוויוני. 

על הטקס של הוויה: http://www.havaya.info/טקס-חתונה-טקס-נישואין


אתם יכולים להזמין להקה כלשהי, או נגנים שינגנו לאורך האירוע. אתם יכולים להקרין מצגת או סרט, שמספרים על ההיכרות שלכם, על חוויות משותפות. תדאגו לפינות ישיבה נוחות, בהן אנשים יוכלו לשבת ולדבר לאחר האוכל (הרי לא תהיה מוזיקה רועשת שתמנע את הסמול טוק, מה שמאוד מפריע לאנשים מבוגרים יותר בד"כ). 

אתם יכולים לבקש ממספר אנשים באמת קרובים "לשאת דברים". נאום מרגש של האבא של הכלה, החבר הכי טוב של החתן, בן דוד קרוב (לא משהו ארוך ומייגע מדי, משהו פשוט שנכתב בטוב טעם ויסמל את האהבה של האנשים הנבחרים אליכם).

לא הייתי מציעה פעילות כלשהי דווקא, הרי אנשים לא באים לדינמיקה קבוצתית, אלא לשמוח ולהתרגש עם בני הזוג. אני מבינה את הרצון לעשות משהו מיוחד, אבל לא נראה לי שאנשים ישתעממו, ושצריך לדאוג לשעשע אותם. אני אישית כבר השתעממתי מחתונות עם ריקודים ומגנטים ותאי צילום. החתונה המרגשת ביותר שהייתי בה הייתה לפני שנים, בחצר בית במושב של הורי הכלה, היה מבחר עצום של בשרים ואסאדו, הייתה פינת זולה, והכל היה כל כך אינטימי ונעים, עם שירים נעימים ברקע. כן היה טקס דתי, מרגש וקצר.

ושוב, שיהיה המון מזל טוב!


----------



## cochig (2/5/12)

לגמרי אחיות בגישה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
יש לך רעיון למקום כזה אינטימי ונחמד?
לגבי פעילות, חשבתי על איזה מוזיקה נחמדה ברקע או משהו כזה...
דווקא חשבנו לעשות איזה סוג של "על האש" משהו בסגנון ארגנטינאי, אם את מכירה משהו כזה אשמח לפרטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



תודה רבה ומזל טוב גם לכם!


----------



## Bobbachka (3/5/12)

מאיזה איזור אתם בארץ?


----------



## cochig (3/5/12)

המשפחות מתרכזות באזור הדרום בעיקר והמרכז


----------



## edens song (3/5/12)

זה תלוי כמובן באיזה אזור 
אתם רוצים לקיים את החתונה..

ובאיזה סגנון כמובן. אם אתם רוצים במסעדה, או במקום "טבע" יותר. שמעתי על זוג שערך חתונה ממש מצומצמת ביער (נדמה לי שבבן שמן). כמובן שאז נכנסות עלויות הקמה והכנת המקום (תאורה, הקמת המטבח של הקייטרינג- אגב, אסאדו זה רעיון מעולה! ).

אני מבינה שאתם לא גרים במושב, כך שבחצר זו לא אופציה? אתם יכולים לברר בקשר לשכירת חצר משק במושב על מנת לקיים בה את האירוע, זו גם אופציה (לא שאני מכירה, אבל בטוח יש). אפילו במקום קטן שם ניתן לקיים אירועים מצומצמים, פעם עבדתי בחתונה ביקב, זה היה מזמן מזמן ולא ממש זוכרת מה שמו. אבל זו הייתה חתונה מאוד מצומצמת והאווירה הייתה מקסימה. 

בקשר לקייטרינג, פשוט תעשי חיפוש בגוגל, ותאספי חוות דעת באתרים כמו מתחתנים. אנחנו חשבנו לקנות את הבשר ולהכין לבד בסגנון אסאדו, אבל אני חושבת שיש בעיה עם הרבנות, מבחינת כשרות הבשר.

תעדכני מה בחרתם, ממש מעניין אותי למצוא עוד מידע על זוגות נוספים שבוחרים בחתונה אינטימית ומצומצמת


----------



## שירה של אוריקון (3/5/12)

אצלנו הולך להיות אירוע דומה 
קצת יותר מוזמנים, כן צלם וכן די ג'יי שהונחה לשים מוזיקת רקע רגועה.
שנינו ממש לא אוהבים ריקודים והדבר שהכי הלחיץ אותי מרגע הצעת הנישואין היה "מה נעשה עם הריקודים" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



בכל מקרה, אנחנו החלטנו שאנחנו מתחתנים בשישי בצהרים כדי שה"אין ריקודים" לא יהיה מוזר מידי.
בכנות אני יכולה לומר לך שזו היתה ההחלטה הכי טובה שקיבלנו ואני רגועה ושלמה עם זה ויודעת שיהיה אירוע מהנה ומרגש גם ללא הריקודים. בכל זאת, את מוקפת באנשים (ובעיקר איש אחד ומיוחד) שמאוד אוהבים אותך וזה הכי חשוב.
אם את דואגת שהאורחים ישתעממו אולי תלכי על משהו כמו שירה בציבור? אני ממש רציתי אבל החצי התנגד.
טקס? לא חייבים רב וקידושין כדי שיהיה שמח ומרגש, יש ים חלופות בשטח. אנחנו אמנם מתחתנים עם רב אבל את החופה תפרנו בעצמנו עם ברכות שמשפחה וחברים קרובים כתבו ועשינו גם כתובה חלופית שכתבנו בעצמנו.
אם תרצי לדעת איך היה בסופו של דבר באירוע ללא ריקודים, שאלי אותי אחדי שישי הבא ואומר לך.


----------



## cochig (3/5/12)

אני אכן אשאל... 
מזל טוב ובהצלחה!


----------



## lanit (3/5/12)

האירועים שלכם ושלנו נשמעים מאוד דומים 
רק שאצלנו כן יש די ג'יי, בעיקר למוזיקת רקע נעימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
שאשלח לך מסר גם לגבי הטקס?


----------



## cochig (3/5/12)

כן אני אשמח מאוד...


----------



## sha8845 (3/5/12)

אח שלי עושה כזה 
אח שלי הולך להתחתן בקייץ בלי טקס ובלי ריקודים, צלם, אולם וכו'
הולכת להיות ארוחה משפחתית מצומצמת- רק הורים ואחים. אחר כך יהיה פיקניק לחברים. הארוחה (יש הרבה אחים ואחיינים ככה שזה מגיע ל30 איש) תהיה כניראה ב"מוזה" בקיבוץ רבדים. פיקניק אני עוד לא יודעת איפה יהיה.
יש תקדימים!


----------

